# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] 77.5k DSP warlock

## nexuspierr

(sw) Xbox
All information in the pictures is available in English. The price is 800$. If there is anything else you want to ask or want to ask about the price, you can ask. Discord: Bartu#3449

0AFB2131-2503-42F7-82B3-E51D90E2.jpg
1F8F86E7-EB4E-4247-9D89-0030C16956AA.jpg
32205C9C-1F75-471E-AFA0-6337DC25.jpg
B23B0AE2-FB37-4EDB-BCB9-B3A6AD3E.jpg
C9A1E39D-3860-40C9-9D48-89A2A4FB.jpg
E7441076-B698-468D-A09A-5E655F64.jpg
5254D594-0A3C-4B82-B395-247252CD.jpg

----------


## nexuspierr

price updated

----------


## nexuspierr

price updated 800$

----------

